# Schlagerstars!



## betzdorf (15 Feb. 2010)

Aus aktuellem Anlaß (Michelle wieder solo): Wer ist der schönste Schlagerstar?


----------



## lärch (15 Feb. 2010)

ich finde petra frey am besten.
Gruß lärch


----------



## neman64 (15 Feb. 2010)

Meine Favoritin ist die Bayrische Sängerin Nicki.


----------



## Miraculix (16 Feb. 2010)

neman64 schrieb:


> Meine Favoritin ist die Bayrische Sängerin Nicki...



ganz meine meinung


----------



## obi68 (16 Feb. 2010)

Kristina Bach!


----------



## aschka (25 Feb. 2010)

nicki und rosanna rocci


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Feb. 2010)

Ganz klar:

Rosanna Rocci


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2010)

Die rassige Schlagerprinzessin Andrea Jürgens ist nach wie
vor die hübscheste Sängerin in Deutschland.


----------



## cocomia (15 Apr. 2010)

Helene Fischer ist die beste Schlagersängerin
Sie sieht einfach gut aus und singt auch richtig klasse!!!


----------



## Sarafin (31 Mai 2010)

cocomia schrieb:


> Helene Fischer ist die beste Schlagersängerin
> Sie sieht einfach gut aus und singt auch richtig klasse!!!




jouw,sehe ich genauso,Helene ist für mich die Schönste


----------



## Papa07 (10 Sep. 2010)

Hi
ich finde Diana Sorbello ist eine sehr gute Schlagersängerin


----------



## Echnaton+5 (12 Sep. 2010)

Michelle ist für mich die SCHÖNSTE .. Ganz Klar


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Sep. 2010)

cocomia schrieb:


> Helene Fischer ist die beste Schlagersängerin
> Sie sieht einfach gut aus und singt auch richtig klasse!!!



kenne fast nur die, aber das stimmt !!


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Sep. 2010)

Echnaton+5 schrieb:


> Michelle ist für mich die SCHÖNSTE .. Ganz Klar



auch gut :thumbup:


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Sep. 2010)

Ich finde Andrea Jürgens immer noch sehr sexy.
Sie hat eine wunderschöne Stimme und eine tolle weibliche Ausstrahlung.


----------



## reedy91 (28 Apr. 2011)

michelle das is aber keine frage


----------



## poll_fan (30 Apr. 2011)

Damals:


 

 

 wie

Heute:


----------



## collins (3 Mai 2011)

Helene ist die ganz klare Nummer eins :WOW:


----------



## alexhoerath (3 Mai 2011)

Helenchen


----------



## bayern157 (19 Mai 2011)

Klare Sache! Andrea Berg


----------



## Nielebock (19 Mai 2011)

mein Favorit ist Andrea Berg


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dez. 2011)

Mir gefällt die "kleine" Schlagertussi Andrea Jürgens am besten.
Ich liebe diese rassige Schlagerprinzessin über alles.


----------



## jtpop (5 Nov. 2012)

neman64 schrieb:


> Meine Favoritin ist die Bayrische Sängerin Nicki.



Mein Favorit auch


----------



## Nathalie067 (5 Nov. 2012)

Andrea Berg ist die beste


----------



## stef2222 (24 Nov. 2012)

Helene Fischer natürlich


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

michelle, war und wird immer


----------



## musical (9 März 2013)

Helene Fischer


----------



## MMM (9 März 2013)

Rosanna Rocci und Helene Fischer :thumbup:


----------



## superfan2000 (28 Aug. 2013)

Michelle ist ziemlich sexy.

Aber meine Lieblingssängerin bleibt die "kleine"  Andrea Jürgens

- und die ist ja auch noch solo...


----------



## klaus2013 (31 Aug. 2013)

Andrea Berg


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Helene Fischer


----------



## superfan2000 (16 Aug. 2016)

superfan2000 schrieb:


> Michelle ist ziemlich sexy.
> 
> Aber meine Lieblingssängerin bleibt die "kleine"  Andrea Jürgens
> 
> - und die ist ja auch noch solo...



:drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::drip


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Vicky Leandros ist super!! Leider in der Umfrage nicht dabei ;-)


----------

